# 3am and my creative side comes out



## Sofoula88 (Aug 7, 2011)

Soo..I dunno why I get these random wacky ideas at times like these but it seems some of my best (and also not so great) ideas come to me in the wee hours ..nfi why but anyway,so I had this idea to build my bearded dragons some furniture..your probably thinking like a hide or something?..well not exactly, by furniture I mean..well furniture! Lol..such as a couch (that doubles as a hide),maybe a living room table with a nice gap in the middle for some yummy cricket or mealworm snacks while ya know..ur kicking back watching some tv..yes I'm also planning to build a little tv set..lol now before u go thinking Ive gone fruit loops, I was thinking about it and I'm picturing sort of a flinstones kinda look..maybe cut out a picture of a cactus or something and put it in the tv lol.. As I said def creative but possibly a little out there..not sure if anyone else has thought/tried this b4.. But hey why should we get to sit on the couch,eat our snacks and watch tv..And our reptiles can't..they should be able to as well! Lol ok well that was my wacky pitch on this idea..I've already started building the couch..so here's a pic..keep in mind this is jst an idea and nothing is glued down yet..well except the arms lol.. So tell me what you guys think of this..I kinda think it'd be pretty funny n kool to see..and I have def seen some weird stuff out there...soo let me know if you guys thibk I should pursue this crazy idea and see where it ends up or if I should scrap it and mark it down as temp insanity due to lack of sleep lol, here's the pic:http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz121/sofoula88/5c315176.jpg

Birds eye view.. http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz121/sofoula88/e1ca1c20.jpg


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 7, 2011)

you must be a beautiful mind or something


what about a heat mat in couch,


put an actual little TV with videos of insects

make them alittle bong and a bowl


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 7, 2011)

My rat has a lounge in her cage. It was ajewelry box I picked up from the reject shop. She loves it, sits on it to eat. And I fully understand the 3am creative bug, I have been searching for cigar boxes to turn into a pinhole camera for 2 hours.


----------



## Sofoula88 (Aug 7, 2011)

Snake pimp- Lolkao- A pinhole camera?

Kao- next time she sits on it get a pic! =]


----------



## angie90 (Aug 7, 2011)

AWESOME. Also I like how the tablecloth (?) you've done it on has cups of coffee on it, & youve made it because you can't sleep haha.


----------



## Sofoula88 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hahaha woody lol.. Yeh that's mymums tablecloth.. I've put like ten holes in it and liquid nails from doing all my projects on it lol.. And yes my lack of sleep gives me these weird ideas..who knew lol...maybe I jst need to stop making **** and get some sleepig pills Lol


----------



## PeppersGirl (Aug 7, 2011)

Haha that's great!  I made my couch from soft foam and fabric though It'd be too hard to clean if he pooped on it!


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 7, 2011)

Nothing wrong with midnight creativity, and I don't see why all reptile cages have to have a naturalistic look, I'm sure they don't care, as long as they have somewhere warm, somewhere to hide and food provided I'd say go for it, let's see just how random your brain is


----------



## mattyg (Aug 7, 2011)

i thort y not just get a dolls house and put a snake in there lol


----------



## KaotikJezta (Aug 7, 2011)

mattyg said:


> i thort y not just get a dolls house and put a snake in there lol


Haha, I was going to buy my rat a gothic mansion.


----------



## Sezzzzzzzzz (Aug 7, 2011)

Sofoula88 said:


> Soo..I dunno why I get these random wacky ideas at times like these but it seems some of my best (and also not so great) ideas come to me in the wee hours ..nfi why but anyway,so I had this idea to build my bearded dragons some furniture..your probably thinking like a hide or something?..well not exactly, by furniture I mean..well furniture! Lol..such as a couch (that doubles as a hide),maybe a living room table with a nice gap in the middle for some yummy cricket or mealworm snacks while ya know..ur kicking back watching some tv..yes I'm also planning to build a little tv set..lol now before u go thinking Ive gone fruit loops, I was thinking about it and I'm picturing sort of a flinstones kinda look..maybe cut out a picture of a cactus or something and put it in the tv lol.. As I said def creative but possibly a little out there..not sure if anyone else has thought/tried this b4.. But hey why should we get to sit on the couch,eat our snacks and watch tv..And our reptiles can't..they should be able to as well! Lol ok well that was my wacky pitch on this idea..I've already started building the couch..so here's a pic..keep in mind this is jst an idea and nothing is glued down yet..well except the arms lol.. So tell me what you guys think of this..I kinda think it'd be pretty funny n kool to see..and I have def seen some weird stuff out there...soo let me know if you guys thibk I should pursue this crazy idea and see where it ends up or if I should scrap it and mark it down as temp insanity due to lack of sleep lol, here's the pic:http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz121/sofoula88/5c315176.jpg
> 
> Birds eye view.. http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz121/sofoula88/e1ca1c20.jpg



I think it will look fantastic!!!!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 7, 2011)

how big is the couch? are those coffee cups to scale?  
Might wanna bulk up the base so they don't overturn it. 
Have you thought about a fireplace you could put red LEDs in it. 
And have a chimney to drop the insects down!
Just like Santa!!


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Aug 7, 2011)

why not make your beardies wear clothes,i think pirate outfits


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 7, 2011)

$NaKe PiMp said:


> why not make your beardies wear clothes,i think pirate outfits



What would be the point?
We have no Walmarts to parade them around.


----------



## Sofoula88 (Aug 7, 2011)

Lmao you guys are funnyjax- thanks I'm gonna see where it leads,I dunno why in really doing it there's hardly any room in my tank as it is..think it's more of a for fun project,but will still test out the furniture..Mad- hey that chimney thing isn't such a bad idea..but I'm not sure if it will work in,but we'll see =]

Ok stuck down all the sides,legs and parts..did some more sculpting and carving and now ready for the first layer of grout =]


----------



## Sofoula88 (Aug 16, 2011)

So don't know if anyone is following this thread but I thought I'd out up an update jst incase.. So I've almost finishedthe couch..I rushed it and didn't really make it as sturdy as it should be..but I've decided I'm going to jst keep it as an artwork basically..or for reference later on..maybe someone might want me to make one for em or I might wanna make another one or something..so this will be kept (alog with the other furniture) and what ever other random things I come up with in the future..purely for decoration and reference.. If I do use it it will be for my smaller beardie..as my other one will tip it for sure..she's so fat! Lol.. So anyway I have grouted..I think I put 4 layers before it started covering up all the detail,seing as it's a for fun project I isn't mind leaving it as it is.. I also painted it and am still working out a few did colour schemes in my mind to try n fancy it up abit.. It def looks more like a rock now but I'm afraid less like a couch..I dunno.. Anyway so all I need to do is finish off pairing and seal.. Now I have pond tite but was wondering if u can use pva as a sealer? on a painted surface?.. Or are there anymore acrylic sealers someone can recommend..


----------



## EmmaMary (Aug 17, 2011)

PVA isn't waterproof, so if pee/poop is on it for a bit you may have issues. If it's not going in, go for PVA.

What about putting it on something weighty, like a scrap of thick malamine or liquid nails-ing it to a stone? Don't forget a couple of polished river stones for cushions


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 17, 2011)

dont worry about people not following the thread, i'm sure we all check a lot of the threads without posting anything, it doesnt mean we dont care how its all going, I'm sure we are all keen to find out how your brain works


----------



## Sofoula88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Update guys.. Whoever is following lol.. Jax- thanks emmamary- check this pic out!Soo I couldn't wait any longer and I decided to paint it with the colour I had which is red oxide,as you can See from the pic it's alot darker than I initially thought lol.. I painted the first layer and it was ok but then I try adding differents "effects" and ended up making it too dark in the process. I don't like the way it looks one bit so I'm thinking easiest thing is to paint it white and start again lol.. I think I want the colour scheme to be either orange(not red lol) and grey rocks (the parts that are not painted are the rocks)..think it will give it a cool balance,and possibly keep those rocks you can see in the pic as the cushions,thanks to emmamary for the idea to use the stones as cushions lol so yeh that's how the couch is going so far.. The thing in front of it is the coffee/dining table (ignore the thing behind them..there currently sitting on top of my pond and that's part of the fall lol) umm yeh still in the early stages but u get an idea of what I was going for..still have Many creative ideas for that so who knows what It'll look like next time I update lol.. So disregarding the colour, what do you guys think so far?..good,bad,fugly?..lol should I change/keep something.. Interested in what you guys think =]Forgot the pic -_- duuhhh lolhere it is : http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz121/sofoula88/6c0d9fbc.jpg

Close up: http://i820.photobucket.com/albums/zz121/sofoula88/aa06879a.jpg


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 18, 2011)

you should make an enclosure in the coffee table


----------

